# Bugaboo Pram



## karly (27 Sep 2007)

HI all,
Had new addition to family and wife wants a BUGABOO pram.They are very expensive in usual outlets.Just wondering if anyone can suggest good value retailer or wholesaler where savings could be made.Am being quoted €850 at present

Karly


----------



## amgd28 (27 Sep 2007)

well that's about 200 less than we paid 18 months ago!
We actually don't use it now at all as our little lady much prefers going around in the 120euro maclaren!
It is handy at early stages alright, but as the child gets older, it becomes more hassle than it's worth getting into and out of cars, and getting it flipped up, compared to an average buggy. Each set of grandparents couldn't use it at all.....so you may want to chat to your wife on this one!


----------



## karly (27 Sep 2007)

Thanks for comments.It really is for early stages because of interation of car seat to pram etc.Wife wants top model of course regardless.Would like to save the euro and invest it for the baby which would be better spent.however she must be obeyed so want to get best value.


----------



## HighFlier (27 Sep 2007)

Why not look at "Quinny".

Its a modular system and goes from pram to buggy with detachable baby carrier.

Upmarket brand and looks ,but a lot less than €850.

Worked a treat for us . Also lightweight and fully collapsable.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Or maybe amgd28 has one for sale?


----------



## Carpenter (27 Sep 2007)

There are any number of "travel systems" out there for a lot less money than this; I think now might be a good time to buy, as last season's colours are heavily discounted by some retailers to make way for new season stock.  We bought a Mamas and Papas P3 buggy and travel system nearly three years ago and it has proved to be a good buy.


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

Personally I would recommend you buy a good car seat and a good sling ( I would recommend Baby Bjorn) and forget about the buggy for the first couple of months. If you are bringing baby on short walkiing journeys the sling is preferable when they are tiny as they prefer to be close to their mother. And if its just short from car to shop or car to house the car seat will do in itself- they can come with handles to carry them. Once you are sure you will use the buggy then you can go with your baby and try them out. Actually trying to manage putting your baby in and out and folding the chair and seeing how comfortable the child is is really helpful in choosing one. Personally I wouldn't be tempted by designer status having had two babies now, comfort and manoeuvreability is all.


----------



## Thrifty1 (27 Sep 2007)

We have just bought a Silver Cross 3D Pram system, it comes as a proper pram for newborns and this part (similar to a carrycot) comes off and it turns into a stroller. We also bought the car seat for it and the total was €580. Included in that we got an insert for the car seat for a newborn, foot cover and head cover thing for car seat also.
Raincover, matching changing bag, footmuff for stroller and a sleeping bag part that fits into the stroller.
It is very cosy and has everything you could need. The only disadvantage is it does weigh a bit more than some other travel systems, but has a side handle which makes it easier to lift and it folds up and down easily.
It was very important to us that we had a pram where the baby could lie completely flat as babies are not supposed to be in a car seat for more than 1.5 hours a day.


----------



## amgd28 (27 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Or maybe amgd28 has one for sale?


 
Fraid not, will be useful for number 2 in January


----------



## efm (27 Sep 2007)

Take a look at Phil & Teds as well - great for one but brilliant for 2!


----------



## Vanilla (27 Sep 2007)

amgd28 said:


> Fraid not, will be useful for number 2 in January


 
Congratulations!


----------



## mts (27 Sep 2007)

Love my bugaboo and worth every cent spent on it, go for it!


----------



## magimix (23 Sep 2009)

karly said:


> HI all,
> Had new addition to family and wife wants a BUGABOO pram.They are very expensive in usual outlets.Just wondering if anyone can suggest good value retailer or wholesaler where savings could be made.Am being quoted €850 at present
> 
> Karly


----------



## magimix (23 Sep 2009)

Hi Karly -If you are interested in a good condition second hand navy one with all the accessories including the footmuff, parasol, buggyboard and changing bag ( I loved it to!!) contact me.
magimix


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Sep 2009)

It might be an idea to check the dates on posts before you reply.  Karly's child is probably walking by now ...


----------

